# Charger Help



## jmrpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello i am just getting back into the hobby and have no lipo experience . Currently i am looking for a charger for 2 cell lipo packs and do not want to buy a turbo 35 gfx and power supply to charge with . Some of the chargers i have looked at are the ac/dc ones , venom pro charger , orion IQ605 , and the muchmore racing hybrid . I have also considered buying a small power supply and looked at the orion race spec , lrp pulsar 3 , duratrax ice , muchmore racing cell master platinum , and the team checkpoint tc-1030 pro . I would like to stay under $200 total including a power supply if i go with a dc only charger but i do not want to buy something that isnt going to last either .

Help Please !!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*charger*

hey all the chargers you mentioned are good i have the checkpoint charger and love it but i have had the ice and the gfx , and they are great chargers but to be honest you need to fiugure out what ya want we cant do that for you and yes you can get most of those used for under 200.00 for sure and some new for under 200.00


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You'll probably want to pick up something that does LiFe cells also. I believe that will leave out a few of your current choices. Honestly I picked up a Chargery 680B+ from Pro-Match and have been very happy with it so far. I also picked up a 20 amp Pyramid power supply off I believe it was Ritz Cameras Ebay store. Low profile and has the Pyramid name which is a leader in power supplies. Pro-Match has the charger and a power supply combo however for $135.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just picked up a new Thunder Power 610 AC/DC charger and have used it the last two weekends. Works great with no problems. I have probably charged 25 batteries with it so far :thumbsup:


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out the chargers from hobbypartz.com they are about 50 bucks shipped. Ac/dc and charge up to 5 amps. I have three of them that i have had for over a year and no complaints.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

all around good chrager ... onxy 230 .. now they comming out with the onxy 235 balancer built in .. 230 is under 100 with built in power supply AC/DC 

i use one for 3 years now i love it

onxy 230
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTCK1&P=ML

onxy 235 newest one
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=PR&I=DTXP4235


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree. Onyx 230 is a lot of charger for the price.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have used one for the last year for my 2s edm with 0 problems, great charger for the money i would buy another in a minute!!!


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

Own an Onyx too and it is a great all purpose charger, limit of 5 amps on AC though, just mentioning for any of you high current guys.

Own 2 TP610 chargers as well, not liking the fact you cannot store battery profiles.... other than that an equally good all around charger. Plus a big thumbs up for Thunder Power customer service, had a line or 2 out on one of the displays, it was promptly taken care of by a live understandable customer service rep! Worth it's weight in gold in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i have noticed on the AC power it does limit as it is a laptop power supply inside .. but i have gotta 6.5 amps out of the ones i have .. and 7 amp on DC ..


----------

